# Cheap rat cage?



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

Does such a thing exist?
I need a cage large enough for 1-2 rats thats under $80 (preferably under $50).
I have checked craigslist every day for 4+ weeks to no avail.
(I already have a rat + cage, but I need a cage for my moms house as there is no way I'm lugging that CN with me back and forth between dads and her house)


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I think brand new the Petco Rat Manor is about 80-100$ You could ask your local rat groups and shelters if they have any you could buy.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I got my Rat Manor from petsmart for $80, by ordering it for pickup online... If you just walk into the store it's $100 off the shelf. Ordering it for pickup is definitely the way to go


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

So the rat manor is the best cage for under $100?
It is a bit expensive... but I'll see what I can work out.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh check out Martin's Cages, theyre a lot cheaper than I realized. Some of them are only 50-60$ not quite as big as the Rat Manor but for transitional or temp housing it should be fine!


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

PaigeRose said:


> Oh check out Martin's Cages, theyre a lot cheaper than I realized. Some of them are only 50-60$ not quite as big as the Rat Manor but for transitional or temp housing it should be fine!


Which model are you looking at? All of the 50-60$ powder coated ones are tiny tiny tiny... like smaller than the bin my hamsters lived in.
This summer she will be living for a month or two in it... so keep that in mind.
I'm not sure we have the money for a Rat Manor though... My dad is handy, so I could try to persuade him into building a diy... maybe....


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Natural-Wood-Critter-Cage/20643652
My local pet smart has this cage for $60--Is it a good cage? I would likely tile or contact paper the wood platforms. I'm just nervous about her chewing out of the plastic base (I could also set it on a glass table, without the plastic base to keep her from chewing out, I suppose.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

JCM said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Natural-Wood-Critter-Cage/20643652
> My local pet smart has this cage for $60--Is it a good cage? I would likely tile or contact paper the wood platforms. I'm just nervous about her chewing out of the plastic base (I could also set it on a glass table, without the plastic base to keep her from chewing out, I suppose.


That's the same cage I used as my starter cage for my two girls. It's a decent size. I would for sure do something with the wood though as it does get really smelly quickly with the pee. Other than that I found it to be perfect


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

erikablanchettexo said:


> That's the same cage I used as my starter cage for my two girls. It's a decent size. I would for sure do something with the wood though as it does get really smelly quickly with the pee. Other than that I found it to be perfect


Alright, thank you.I also found this cage:http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=htt...ategory&_t=pfm=category&%%=v(@Category)=%%#aI have mesh laying around, as well as a dad who is rather handy.So for $50 and a bit of work, it's a pretty decent cage.I would also need to make some hammocks and some toys--anyone have good no-sew hammock tutorials?


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

It won't let me open the link. But I'd go with whatever cage is biggest. If you're able to improve it with craftyness to make it into what you want then that's awesome!

For no sew hammocks it's super simple. You literally just take a piece of fleece a little bigger in size than what you want originally. (Rectangle)

Cut 4 strips out of the same type of fleece or a different pattern to make it more fun. Make medium sized strips. 

Gather the corners of the big piece of material and tie a little strip around it in a double knot 

Then you can use a shower curtain hook and place that inside the double knotted area and double knot it again

It's super easy and literally makes a hammock in less than 5 mins.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.petco.com/product/114149...Cage.aspx?CoreCat=LN_BirdSupplies_CagesStands

That is my backup cage. I have a dcn and a qc for my group. But I use this one when cleaning cages, or as a place if I need separation. It's easy to clean and good sized. I have a group of 7 and a group of 8 so it's not big enough for them. But it could hold up to 4 pretty comfortably I'm sure.

I got one locally when it was on sale for about 85.00.


----------

